# Does my Profession comes under Critical List ?



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

I have been working since last 4 years in Data Communciation (mainly Cisco devices). Kindly confirm, does my profession comes in "critical list" ? 
Also in points assessment, there is no mention of this "critical list" at immi.gov so how much important is this list anyway ?

Saad


----------



## raisein (Dec 23, 2008)

In the CSL they have mentioned "_Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration on Demand List (MODL)_". Now look at this link Is your occupation in demand? - Workers - Visas & Immigration 

They have not mentioned Data Communication Specialist under Computing Professional Catagory. But, if you are also doing Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security then Cheer-up buddy, you are there in CSL.

According to DIAC, point calculator works on the basis of SOL points and Bonus points of MODL. CSL is for priority of processing, so it is very imporatnt for process time.

This is what I think. Let our experts make their comment on this topic.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

saad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been working since last 4 years in Data Communciation (mainly Cisco devices). Kindly confirm, does my profession comes in "critical list" ?
> Also in points assessment, there is no mention of this "critical list" at immi.gov so how much important is this list anyway ?
> ...


Hi Saad, 

The new critical skills list starts in January and as far as we know it will be used for priority processing so that employer and state sponsorship appears to take priority over any other type of visa. 

Until they start the processing it's hard to say just how important it will be but I assume that they wouldn't have created it if it wasn't important since Australia is trying to do everything it can to stop going into a long recession like other countries. 

When in doubt talk to an agent (and then let us know how you get on  so that we can share it with other members) although every case is individual. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

